# Why? Because I said so, that's why!



## jar546 (Feb 26, 2019)

If there is one thing that I hate is when I hear stories about inspectors who require things that are not in the code.  When they want things done a certain way or their way.  It is one thing to mis-apply the code by accident or even miss something like we have all done in the past, but holding someone to a higher standard than the law requires is where I draw a really hard line.

A few weeks ago on my very first day of a new job I was sent to do a re-inspection for a previously failed kitchen renovation.  I won't get into specifics but after I found out why I was being sent and confirmed on site that, yes, indeed I was there to re-inspect something that was never a violation in the first place.  So what was at stake here?  Well, the contractor had to pay a reinspection fee, the electrician had to do unnecessary work that cost more in materials, and the job was delayed.  When I confirmed what the non-problem was I said the the contractor "this was not a problem and a total bullshit call by the previous inspector."  I did not know the previous inspector who actually works for the same company as me but I did not care, I call them like I see them.  As soon as I got back to the office on day one of my new job I went right to my manager and told him what I found and said to him "there was no reason for whoever did the inspection to fail it so I hope you have a word with him/her."  Yeah, day one I complained about a co-worker's lack of competency.  For the record I've still never met the culprit yet.

Anyway, inspecting is about ensuring that the code is followed whether you agree or disagree with it and whether or not you like how something was done.  It is not about you, it is about the integrity of our industry.  Code enforcement is no place for you to beat your chest or show your dominance, it is where you simply pass or fail a job or part of a job based on whether or not it meets the minimum standards set by law, not what is in your head.

Oh, and if you are one of those guys who does this, you need stop being an egotistical asshole and learn how to do your job.

Fair and consistent is how we need to inspect.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 27, 2019)

I would not go to the boss. I would find out who the inspector is and tell him you were not aware of these requirements and that you are willing to learn about sections of the code that you may not know about. Would he please provide the code sections that require it.


----------



## JPohling (Feb 27, 2019)

Rick, Not sure I agree at all with that passive/aggressive approach.  I would call it as I see it too.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 27, 2019)

Maybe it was the boss trying to find out if you know your stuff?


----------



## JCraver (Feb 27, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Maybe it was the boss trying to find out if you know your stuff?



You ever met a boss that smart??


----------



## Mark K (Feb 27, 2019)

I suggest that any inspector that knowingly tries to require something beyond code should be accused of extortion in a court of law.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 27, 2019)

JCraver said:


> You ever met a boss that smart??



Story time:

I received a call on a Friday at about 4-pm, lady calls wants me to meet her at her cape cod house about a room addition. I go by, knock on the front door, she answers the door and then her house phone rings, she sez go on up stairs I'll be up after this call. As I go up the stairs, there's an open Playgirl magazine on a hope chest by the stair railing at the top. You all know I didn't look at it more than once, right? So I'm wondering what is going on? She comes up the stairs and I noticed she closed the magazine on her way up. We talked about what she could do to add on to the back of the house and I got back to the office before five. Monday morning the chief said I did good? Did good, what? Found out later from the commercial inspector she was a city cop and he did the same thing to him. So... you don't think your boss is smart?


----------



## linnrg (Feb 27, 2019)

JAR546
I think it would be helpful to hear the details of what was written up.  One of the most common statements in our world is "interpretation" of the code.  Was the item of this nature?


----------



## fatboy (Feb 27, 2019)

I tell all my inspectors/plans examiners that I will go to the mat for them if they can back it up with code, if they are making crap up, then they have me to answer to.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 27, 2019)

linnrg said:


> JAR546
> I think it would be helpful to hear the details of what was written up.  One of the most common statements in our world is "interpretation" of the code.  Was the item of this nature?



Existing 50A circuit with #6 MC cable feeding a range/oven combo.  Full kitchen renovation with range being changed to gas and a new style convection being added that only requires a 20A circuit.  The electrician found a location create an accessible junction box and used the 6/3 MC cable for the new branch circuit, changing the OCPD to 20A and from the new accessible JB he ran the new 12/3 MC to the new oven location.

The inspector did not like the fact that the 6/3 that started in the panel converted over to 12/3 then on to the new oven receptacle box even though it was on a 20A breaker.  The illustrious inspector said he did not like 6/3 connected to the 12/3 and made them run 6/3 from the JB to the new outlet box which was a waste of time, effort, & materials.  Nothing prohibits you from using oversized wires to feed a branch circuit providing the EGC is properly sized.  Inspector made a bad call because he "did not like it that way"


----------



## tmurray (Feb 28, 2019)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Maybe it was the boss trying to find out if you know your stuff?


As a "boss" I would never do that to an employee. I would also appreciate that someone would come to me directly to inform me of another staff member making the wrong calls. It is not a coworkers jobs to educate one another. Professional development of my staff is definitely my job. I also need to know where the competencies of my staff lay.


----------



## Noob (Mar 8, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Anyway, inspecting is about ensuring that the code is followed whether you agree or disagree with it and whether or not you like how something was done.  *It is not about you, it is about the integrity of our industry*.  Code enforcement is no place for you to beat your chest or show your dominance, it is where you simply pass or fail a job or part of a job based on whether or not it meets the minimum standards set by law, not what is in your head.
> 
> Oh, and if you are one of those guys who does this, *you need stop being an egotistical asshole and learn how to do your job*.
> 
> *Fair and consistent is how we need to inspect.*



Perfectly expressed.

I've gotten the "I said so" logic before.  Also if something is "gray" in it's interpretation, realize that it is actually "gray" to anyone who reads it, though you may have opinions on 'intent'.  Should the client pay for badly written code language? or better yet some jurisdictional 'policy' that is not written down anywhere?


----------



## jar546 (Mar 8, 2019)

Noob said:


> Perfectly expressed.
> 
> I've gotten the "I said so" logic before.  Also if something is "gray" in it's interpretation, realize that it is actually "gray" to anyone who reads it, though you may have opinions on 'intent'.  Should the client pay for badly written code language? or better yet some jurisdictional 'policy' that is not written down anywhere?



There is a considerable difference in code enforcement based on who is at the top at the department.  I've also witnessed contractors who work think a code inspector is nit-picky in one town because the enforce the actual code and the contractor is used to working in lax municipalities with poor code enforcement.  It goes both ways.


----------

